# Squirrel Calling



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

I just wondered if anyone here had experience with this type of hunting, and what type of calls you use. I have heard of it being done, but it seems so wrong to make noise in the squirrel woods, that I've never attempted it. Also, I was wondering if anyone had ever purposely hunted squirrels from a tree stand? I have seen them run around all day under me and around me while deer hunting, but have never set up a stand just to squirrel hunt.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

When I was 11 years old my dad got me a squirrel call and a full set of camo and we went out in my grandparents woods and flicked pebbles out from under a big oak and chirped the call. It was just one of those bulbed calls with a distress built into the barrel. We called in almost 2 dozen squirrels and took about a dozen. We wheren't able to shoot the greys, only reds, and we got $5 for each red we brought back to Grandpa. I'm not a huge fan of it, mostly because if I'm hunting squirrels now a days it's because I just want to relax and have a nice walk through the woods and maybe do a bit of shooting.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i seen a primos call in my cabelas catalog that was called squirell buster pack and i hear it also works for coyotes


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I have used calls to make squirrels give away their location so you can stalk them. I have even had them come to me.

Now that I have squirrel dogs (Treeing Feist) I don't call as much but when I was training our pups, making the pups make the connection [barking sound = squirrel] was useful. I would use the call to get squirrels barking and the pups would find and tree them. I like squirrel dogs to use eyes, ears and nose to locate squirrels. Making a squirrel bark really gets pups excited. It was just part of my progressive routine just like a squirrel tail/hide, caged squirrel work, time in the timber, etc.

I have used Lohman, Knight and Hale as well as the Primos squirrel calls. I have not had problems with any and the basic calling principles are the same. A lot of squirrel calls these days may come with a tape. Just like with anything else, don't call too much.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Does this realy work, I have never tried to use a call before?

would you use this while walking through on the stalk, or after one has already cleared an area and sat for the 10 - 15 minutes waiting for the activity? Early in the morning, or mid afternoon?

Thank you
:sniper:


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

I read an article on calling one time, and it's the only time I ever heard that it could be done. In that article, they said that they not only call them, but they shake a sapling at the same time. In this scenario, one guy was doing the calling and thrashing sapling, while the other guy waited on them behind a tree. I'm not sure what the attraction is for the squirrel. I figure that it's some type of a territorial dispute to a male, but I'd guess it could also be a supposed attack on a baby squirrel, for a female too.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

ive used a squirrel whistle before and like bigboresonly's article said, i thrash a branch in leaves. Supposed to be a squirrel in distress. It works great. It causes the squirrels around to bark. I was sceptical at first but it definately works.


----------

